# la mise à jour en 4.2 fait il ramer l'iPad



## thibeon (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir s'il faut attendre la sortie de la V2, ou est-ce que la mise à jour en 4.2 fait ramer l'iPad, est il plus rapide ou ça change rien ?

Merci d'avance! Amicalement.


----------



## chti (3 Décembre 2010)

Il est aussi rapide...
Et les fonctions ajoutées sont pour la majorité d'entre elles vraiment utiles et pratiques


----------

